# plus de synchro de mon calendrier



## eric_pnc (22 Décembre 2015)

bonjour à tous,
utilisateur d'un ipad mini 2 depuis pas mal de temps, j'ai constaté que mon Calendrier ne se synchronisait plus.
J'ai été dans les préférences de réglages & ai désactivé puis réactivé la synchro mais rien n'y fait.
Mes autres appareils Apple sont bien synchronisés.
Enfin, iTunes m'indique bien une sync de mes calendriers en mode OTA.







Ai également lu cette article: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203521

iPad mini 2 en iOS9.2

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur.

eric


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2015)

Il te faut aller dans le menu e-mail qui gère aussi mes calendrier et activer la synchro... La tu synchronises uniquement le calendrier iCloud, mais tu utilises certainement d'autres calendrier (Gmail par ex).


----------



## eric_pnc (23 Décembre 2015)

bonjour Moumou92;

ai vérifié & mon compte icloud a bien le calendrier d'activé; je l'ai désactivé puis activé à nouveau; en vain...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Décembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas de ce menu dont je parle, mais du menu qui gère le calendrier... Encore une fois, ce n'est pas le menu iCloud qui gère cette option...


----------

